# python-like earthworm, holding by hand



## Randolph XX() (Nov 12, 2004)

Taiwan


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Nov 12, 2004)

imagine the fish you could catch with that! Although you'd probably need a really BIG hook   

What is it??


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 12, 2004)

yape, but it only hooked up more Japanese collectors to put more bling bling on collection them, not fish
i've heard in 1910's there's one twice larger than that, which is now in Japan....


----------



## radjess331 (Oct 26, 2007)

what kind of worm is that?


----------



## squirrelfriend (Oct 26, 2007)

I would hate to see your sidewalks when it rains.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 26, 2007)

WHOA!!!!!  now that's a nightcrawler!:clap:


----------



## REAL (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw on this television show where there was an earthquake and they went somewhere where the earth was splitted. The guy jumped down and he pulled out this MASSIVE and extremely long earthworm. It was way longer than that I think.

It was on the discovery channel or something when I was a little kid.

I wanna see the early bird get that worm


----------



## radjess331 (Oct 27, 2007)

lol it would have to be an ostrich sized bird

but yeah so know one knows what species it is? or how to keep it/ raise it? or how to sneak it into your country and raise an army of them to rule the world mwahahahaha!...ooops sorry but the evil laugh but yeah anyone with info on this species?


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome stuff. Imagine the stuff that we don't see living in the ground underneath us, I'm sure there are much bigger ones


----------



## REAL (Oct 27, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Awesome stuff. Imagine the stuff that we don't see living in the ground underneath us, I'm sure there are much bigger ones


One of my biggest wishes in the world is to see every unknown/unseen/undiscovered/weird creature on this planet, of course in a protective environment. Don't wanna get killed for being too curious.

I can't even imagine how many fascinating creatures there are out there. What we might think of as "the biggest" of this and that, might not even be the biggest. Think about talking about peruvian centipedes and marveling over their size and finding out there's something out there that completely and utterly dwarfs even them.

I would love that, thats something that even money can't fully buy.

I'll trash the tv anydays for that. TV SUCKS!!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 27, 2007)

REAL said:


> One of my biggest wishes in the world is to see every unknown/unseen/undiscovered/weird creature on this planet, of course in a protective environment. Don't wanna get killed for being too curious.
> 
> I can't even imagine how many fascinating creatures there are out there. What we might think of as "the biggest" of this and that, might not even be the biggest. Think about talking about peruvian centipedes and marveling over their size and finding out there's something out there that completely and utterly dwarfs even them.
> 
> ...


Yea same here, but you and me both know thats not possible. There are still too many places that humans cannot travel to. I'm sure one day we would be able to venture the depths of the ocean and the underground. Maybe the mole people really do exist? 

What about bigfoot in the forests? I'm really skeptical about this, but then I also think about all the sightings that people have reported and who would make up such a thing? I mean it doesn't just pop into one's head, does it? I'd like to see this one proven true or false before my times ends.


----------



## REAL (Oct 27, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Yea same here, but you and me both know thats not possible. There are still too many places that humans cannot travel to.


Well DUHHHH man...thats why we use magic or something like this:







Except cooler looking cause we can't be seen going around with something so stupid looking. And we'll have like a forcefield protecting us from any harm and whatever is inside that forcefield will be protected from any unnatural forces beyond human standards (don't wanna get killed by intense heat/cold/gravity etc). And we will have the invisible screen option so we can become invisible to the creatures so we can watch them and they wont run away.

But yeah, we don't even have flying cars yet and we've only managed to explore less then 10% of so said existing livable space. But your right, can't get it if we want it right now..hence me saying



> I would love that, thats something that even money can't fully buy.


----



> What about bigfoot in the forests? I'm really skeptical about this, but then I also think about all the sightings that people have reported and who would make up such a thing? I mean it doesn't just pop into one's head, does it? I'd like to see this one proven true or false before my times ends.


All I can say is, same here man, same here. I would die happy if I can see all that. I would love to go on an adventure my life is soooo boring I'm starting to ponder the meaning of life. I don't just wanna get married and work my butt off to stay alive!! IS THERE MORE!!!

Ah the futility of life sometimes...


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 29, 2007)

i have seen worms that size in Texas 
we dug a septic system south of Temple and found huge earthworms


----------



## Thoth (Oct 29, 2007)

Shai-hulud!!


----------



## Pink-Poodle88 (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent specimen... what species is it and is it native in North America? I've read that biologists actually don't know entirely how to properly classify worms yet and there is still plenty of debate over the taxonomy, systematics, and classification of them because these animals are so different from any other. However, I don't know much about worms myself. I've read there are some that can be 13 feet long, but the book didn't show any pics unfortunately.


----------



## mr.wilderness (Oct 29, 2007)

That is so cool. Period.   I heard here in the states down south some can get pretty large (like 2 or 3 feet I think) but they arent that common.  Would be awesome if we had some as large as those australian gippsland ones tho


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 29, 2007)

Thoth said:


> Shai-hulud!!


blessed is the maker and his passing


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 29, 2007)

And thats the reason where you found it has good quality soil (judging from the lush background), worms like that are very important to the ecosystem it's a shame there being caught just for collections.

Last time I saw a worm that size was a black and white photo of a very long worm, a bit larger than the one you have. Mabye it's the one they have in Japan?

Biggest worm here was at least a foot long, but never any larger. The slime they produce was more than a slugs!


----------



## radjess331 (Oct 31, 2007)

i dont htink they get over a foot in the states unless they were flatworms.....i live in cali and if there were worms that long here in the states i think it would be more commonly sold and talked about


----------



## Choobaine (Oct 31, 2007)

that thing is gorgeous! I'd love one just to watch it suck leaves under and stuff. Worms fasciante me.


----------



## REAL (Oct 31, 2007)

I wonder what the biggest earthworm in the world would be like....

 

30ft.....more?!?!?


----------



## beetleman (Nov 1, 2007)

the worms that live in the sea,can get up to 100 ft or more,the ribbon worms,and there even others aswell.


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 1, 2007)

i bet that would feel really cool to play with. night crawlers feel weird.  i think maybe they are annelida and i am feeling their hairs?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 2, 2007)

Thoth said:


> Shai-hulud!!





cacoseraph said:


> blessed is the maker and his passing



LOL LOL LOL! Blessed be the maker and his water, blessed be his passing, and a bunch of other stuff I cannot recall.

There is one giant worm "down under" that grows over six feet, and can actually bite. Its latin name is Megascolides australis


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Nov 2, 2007)

I did a google image search for that species. Here is one result.

I guess they are good to use for these.


----------



## radjess331 (Nov 3, 2007)

id love to catch a catfish like that.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Nov 3, 2007)

Really awesome on the "oh gross" factor there :clap:.

But, uh, isn't this wonder pretty spineless?  :?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 3, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> Really awesome on the "oh gross" factor there :clap:.
> 
> But, uh, isn't this wonder pretty spineless?  :?


They have spines, but not backbones LOL


----------



## beetleman (Nov 3, 2007)

radjess331 said:


> id love to catch a catfish like that.


i think a catfish like that would love to catch you those are some huge massive cats.


----------



## Anita (Nov 4, 2007)

squirrelfriend said:


> I would hate to see your sidewalks when it rains.


If i found a worm that size in my garden i would never leave the house again, i'm terrified of them, sad and pathetic i know especially as i love snakes. Most people have phobia's about spiders not me its the common earthworm, but i 
blame my older brother and sister for that as they shut me in a rabbit hutch when i was only 3yrs old and put lots of them in with me and told me they were going to eat me or something and i have never been able to go near them since. I'm that bad i can't even step over one i have to walk around it and i never walk across wet grass, my worst fear is having a bird drop one on me.


----------



## mr.wilderness (Nov 5, 2007)

Heh heh, they dont have spines (unless the "spines" referred to are the bristle-like setae that run the length of the worm and are used for locomotion) OR a backbone, just a hydrostatic skeleton   If Megascolides australis can bite, it must not hurt very much because I always see pics of people holding them..


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Nov 5, 2007)

I mentioned it being spineless 'cause it was in the wrong forum. :8o


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 7, 2007)

(unless the "spines" referred to are the bristle-like setae that run the length of the worm and are used for locomotion)

Those were the spines I was refering to, also spine and backbone can be used interchangeibly(sp)....

LOL@IHEARTMANTIDS. Its Ok I was just playing...


----------

